# Powder Room Redo



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

Attached with this is a picture of the Powder room I just rehabbed... It started out White with a stock 24 inch off the shelf crappy cabinet... As you can there is a custom mirror with accenting side lights... In addition, the vanity which is built as a piece of furniture(notice the legs, not base)... Notice the simple yet tasteful lines running with the piece... The top is a custom Travertine Tile top which is set on the same angles as the floor... The side of the top are hand cut and hand beveled travertine edges.... 

The only thing I wasn't really keen on was the finish.. The vanity is solid Oak (per request).. As you can see from the finish, the customer wanted a very dark chocolate/Mocha finish so as not much grain shows through on the doors and a slighter lighter Mocha/Chocolate finish on the rest... 

But to each his/her own... Have a great look all...


----------



## mayday3374 (Feb 29, 2008)

*finish?*

nice work, clean lines and good job on the tile top.. can i ask what your finishing method was for the oak? stain used, # of coats, etc.. i have trouble staining oak that dark and need to get a piece i am finishing to come out about the same color..


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Hey Mayday..*

Thank you very much... The finish on this piece is actually the same for the entire piece... The stain used for this is a Minwax product.. Color is Jacobean... Now for finishing.. I completed the project and finished the piece after complete sanding... I always wash everything off prior to finishing and then let them dry...


I know it is a major no no... But the stain was mixed very well and then applied liberally with a very good brush that was capable of holding onto a generous amount of stain until it came in contact with the piece... Now, generous is proportionate as I mean the stain was literally sitting on the piece like a puddle and allowed the soak for a good long time.. Once done I wipe off and see what type of finish has come out... Also at this time, I usually sand off with a 0000 steel wool or finer... So as to make sure the fibers have not been brought up... 

Once checked again, I liberally apply more of the Jacobean stain and make sure the coating is liberal and even... Leave it alone.. In other words don't rub it off... It will become very and I mean very dark...

Keep in mind that this way takes forever to dry... 

Now after the piece is completely dry, if you are looking for a finish that looks like this piece, I used a Spar urethene from Cabot... Keep in mind that this Semi gloss and it is one good heavy coat... You must be careful of runs at this point.. Now if you use the same product to finish it, Please keep in mind that you must let any dust settle out of the air completely before you finish otherwise you will have lots of extras in your dry finish... Good luck and if you have any more questions, drop them off...


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

spiffy. looks hotelish but spiffy little room.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*I have to agree...*

I have to agree.. When you are in person it looks different than in the pictures... But hey, they are the paying customer not me... LOL... Have a great day all


----------



## bsharding1982 (Feb 25, 2008)

That is really nice. I always thought it would be neat to have something like that rather than a built in structure. That sink is really cool too.


----------

